# My pup growls during tug of war?



## Pitbullblue (Aug 6, 2012)

11 week old female keeps growling every time we play tug of war why is this? Sometime I let her win and some time I bring her close and calm her down to take it out her mouth without snatching it away. What should I do to stop this aggression?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

It's normal. It's not aggression, it's puppy play. I wouldn't stop it at all. Just enjoy that she is a puppy having fun.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

catchrcall said:


> It's normal. It's not aggression, it's puppy play. I wouldn't stop it at all. Just enjoy that she is a puppy having fun.


Exactly ^^ Mine does the same thing...Just look at it as a positive. The non vocal dogs seem to be to quiet and a bit shy for my taste.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

catchrcall said:


> It's normal. It's not aggression, it's puppy play. I wouldn't stop it at all. Just enjoy that she is a puppy having fun.


Put A lock on it. End game.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't really tug until I was able to train my boy to drop and that he can not nip or bite my hand accidentally during play. That way when there is a tie (or i mess up not paying attention for some stupid reason.) I always win. My boy does make some noises during play. I don't encourage them. Just like ww said, he makes a noise, end it. Start later, makes a noise or level you don't like, stop play. Time and patience and patience lol and consistency! I dont really care and have realized I I let him make sounds when he is on his spring pole it only lasts for 5-10 min tops and then he stops.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Completely Normal. I've actually never had a dog that DIDN'T Growl during Tug O War.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Totally normal but I would focus on commands like drop it or leave it. My pup growls when we play but when he gets real rowdy I never let him have the toy, I tell him to drop it. Honestly I think when you let them have the toy when they get wild it sort of makes them think they own it and you should always be in charge.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like my kind of pup.


----------



## Pitbullblue (Aug 6, 2012)

Thx for info 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Sounds like my kind of pup.


X 1000

I wish mine were _more_ fiesty!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> X 1000
> 
> I wish mine were _more_ fiesty!!


Diesel never made a peep, still doesnt.. but he's got drive like whoa


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

cEElint said:


> Diesel never made a peep, still doesnt.. but he's got drive like whoa


Pass some of that drive over! Mr. 2 isn't very into the tug game, even though he seems pretty strong for being so young... Nor does he make a sound.


----------



## KEG22 (Aug 3, 2011)

william williamson said:


> Put A lock on it. End game.


I 100% agree!:goodpost:


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Me, I never let my dogs quit....or punish them for wanting to win.


----------



## tmack92 (May 22, 2012)

Never let your dog win the tug a war game, it will make them think they are dominate over you....


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

cEElint said:


> Diesel never made a peep, still doesnt.. but he's got drive like whoa


I try to work Veronica up a tad; but still...not much drive. It's like she's set at moderate intensity.

The video below is a good example of her playstyle. She doesn't seem to play very...hard.

Also, I may as well comment; I don't agree with dominance theory. I think some dogs need to win to build their confidence and keep them interested in the game. I think it's more important that you play with established rules and that the dog can drop/out when requested, and that you can initiate breaks; more so than who wins.


----------

